# Döbbenetes felfedezés: mégis van élet a halál után?



## Melitta (2022 Április 14)

Egy kutatócsoport elkészítette a halálközeli élményeket vizsgáló első, szakmailag lektorált tanulmányt. Az eredmények erőteljesen megkérdőjelezik azt, hogy a meglehetősen misztikusnak érződő élmények hallucinációk lennének – olvasható az EurekAlert tudományos hírügynökség közleményében.

A 20. és 21. század tudományos fejlődése alapvetően átformálta a halállal kapcsolatos ismereteinket. Ezzel párhuzamosan egyre gyarapodott azon emberek száma, akiket a halálból hoztak vissza az orvosok. A haldoklás során ezek a személyek fokozódó tudatosságról számoltak be, amit – meglehetősen tudománytalan módon – halálközeli élménynek hívunk.
A kérdéskört most egy új tanulmány vizsgálta, aminek szerzői számos tudományterület (többek között idegtudomány, pszichológia, pszichiátria, társadalomtudományok) elismert szakértői. A fő konklúzió, hogy a halálközeli élmény nem tekinthető hallucinációnak, ez pedig a következő megállapításokból szűrhető le.

Az újraélesztés és a kritikus ellátás fejlődésének köszönhetően egyre több ember él meg halálközeli élményt. Az érintettek – akiknek száma korábbi tanulmányok alapján több százmillióra tehető – konzisztensen írták le a halál közelségével kapcsolatos élményeiket, amik egyedi és általános mentális emlékeket is magukba foglaltak.
Több korábban publikált kutatás szerint a halálközeli tapasztalatok nincsenek összhangban a hallucinációkkal, illúziókkal vagy pszichedelikus drogok által előidézett élményekkel. Ehelyett egy sajátos narratív ívet követnek, amely magába foglalja a testtől való elszakadás érzését, a tudatállapot fokozódását, valamint a halál felismerését; utazást egy adott helyre; az eddigi élet részletes áttekintését, értékelését, minden másokkal szembeni cselekedet, szándék és gondolat kritikai elemzését; a szokatlan otthonérzést és a visszatérést az életbe.
A halállal kapcsolatos élmények átformálják a személyiséget, és általában hosszan tartó, pozitív pszichológiai változásokat okoznak.
A halálközeli élmények során gamma aktivitás, valamint elektromos tüskék mutathatók ki. Ezek a jelek az EEG vizsgálatok során a tudatállapot fokozódására utalnak. A mérések alátámasztják annak a több millió embernek a beszámolóját, akik erősödő tudatállapotról és éberségről beszélnek.
A halállal kapcsolatos ijesztő vagy szomorú élmények sokszor nem ugyanazokat a témákat, narratívákat, transzcendens tulajdonságokat és pozitív átalakító hatásokat mutatják.
Az újraélesztés megmutatta, hogy a halál nem egy abszolút állapot, sokkal inkább egy folyamat, amit szerencsés esetben vissza tudunk fordítani" – magyarázta az Annals of the New York Academy of Sciences tudományos folyóiratban megjelent publikáció vezető szerzője, Sam Parnia. A szakértő elmondta, hogy az agysejtek nem károsodnak visszafordíthatatlanul rögtön a szívleállást követő oxigénhiány miatt, helyette órákon keresztül „haldokolnak".







IllusztrációForrás: Shutterstock

A folyamat lehetővé teszi a kutatóknak, hogy objektíven tanulmányozzák a halállal kapcsolatos fiziológiai és mentális eseményeket.
A tudósok szerint a bizonyítékok azt sugallják, hogy sem a fiziológiai, sem a kognitív folyamatok nem érnek véget a halállal, és bár az áttekintett tanulmányok nem tudták egyértelműen igazolni a betegek halállal kapcsolatos tapasztalatainak és állításainak valódiságát, kizárni sem lehet azokat.
Nagyon kevés tanulmány vizsgálja tárgyilagosan és tudományosan a halál folyamatát, de ezek a kutatások mélyebb betekintést nyújtanak az emberi tudat működésébe, és megágyaznak a jövőbeni kutatómunkáknak" – összegezte gondolatait Parnia.


----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 14)

Nem hallucináció a halálközeli élmény​
A halálból visszatérő emberek tapasztalatai alapján készítettek el egy átfogó tanulmányt az utolsó pillanatokban tapasztalt vizuális és érzelmi ingerekről. Az eredmények szerint a halálközeli élménynek is hívott jelenség nem tekinthető hallucinációnak és eltér a kábítószer okozta illúzióktól.

Vakító fény az alagút végén, lebegés a test felett, az életünk szemünk előtt lepergő jelenetei - a halálközeli élményeket felsoroló történetek között nagyon sok az átfedés. A tudománynak máig nincs pontos válasza azokra az élményekre, *amelyeket az elmúlás előtti pillanatokban élünk át.* Az Annals of the New York Academy of Sciences című tudományos folyóiratban egy egyedülálló tanulmányt tettek közzé arról, mit tudhatunk eddig a halálközeli élményekről. A lektorált anyagot az Iflscience cikke is összefoglalta.


Egy korábbi kutatás készítői összegezték, milyen meglepő dolgokról számolnak be azok, akiknek volt már részük halálközeli élményben.


Nem pusztán hallucinációk​ 
A tudomány fejlődésének köszönhetően közelebb kerültünk a halál megértéséhez, sőt annak definíciója is sokat változott az elmúlt évtizedekben. Sokáig a légzés- és pulzushiányt a halál egyértelmű jelének tekintették, az újraélesztési módszerek javulásának köszönhetően azonban ez már nincs így, hosszú ideig életben tartható valaki úgy is, hogy orvosi értelemben már nincs pulzusa. A kardiopulmonális újraélesztés (CPR) kifejlesztésének köszönhetően *a halál már nem egy abszolút állapot,* hanem egy olyan folyamat, amely bizonyos állomásokig még visszafordítható - magyarázta Dr. Sam Parnia, a tanulmány egyik szerzője.





A halálközeli élmények többek puszta hallucinációnál. Fotó: Getty Images
Azok az emberek, akiket az orvosoknak az utolsó pillanatban mégis sikerül visszarántani az életbe, látszólag megmagyarázhatatlan élményekről számolnak be. Ami figyelemre méltó, hogy ezek az élmények - amelyekről több száz milliót jegyeztek fel a világ különböző kultúráiból - *következetesen ugyanazokat a témákat követik.* A beszámolók jelentős hányada szerint az érintettek először elszakadtak a testüktől, majd egy bizonyos úticél felé indultak meg, melynek során régi emlékeik és érzéseik elevenedtek meg. Sokan állították, hogy ugyan tisztában voltak vele, hogy a halál felé közelítenek, mégis a nyugalom öntötte el őket, mintha csak hazaértek volna. 

A mostani amerikai tanulmányban több korábbi, a témát érintő kutatás eredményét is összehasonlították. Több tanulmány is kiemelt figyelemmel vizsgálta azokat az agysejteket, amelyek órákkal a szív leállását követően is aktívak lehetnek. Az ezeket vizsgáló elektroencefalogramos (EEG) mérések alátámasztják a halálból visszatérők állításait, akik úgy érezték, éberek és tudatuknál vannak az újraélesztés ideje alatt. Az eredmények szerint a halálközeli élményeknek *nincs sok közös vonásuk a hallucinációkkal vagy a kábítószerek fogyasztásakor tapasztalt illúziókkal*, azoknál sokkal világosabb narratív ívet követnek a halálból visszatérők beszámolói. Az élet és halál között tapasztalt dolgok pedig hosszú távú pszichológiai hatást gyakorolnak az azt átélő emberekre, a halálközeli élmény egy életre velük marad.


----------



## Éleskés (2022 Április 17)

Ez mind szép.
De mi van a médiumokkal, akik képes beszélni az elhunytakkal? 
Vagy azokkal, akik képesek érzékelni a meghalt saját temetésén megjelenőket, sőt néha a ténykedésüket?
A Tibeti Halottaskönyv (én nem olvastam, de vannak akik igen és hivatkoznak rá) azt mondja, hogy meghaltak 9 nap, vagy mások szerint 23 nap után mehetnek tovább egy másik életbe. Eszerint azok, akik még nem mentek tovább, ők a médiumok "partnerei". 
(Zárójelben: amikor anyám meghalt, én felébredtem rá. A feleségem majd' frászt kapott, amikor éjjel fél háromkor kivágtam magam az ágyból és elkezdtem a levegőnek válaszolgatni. Aztán másnap a kórházben mondták, hogy az éjjel meghalt. Mondtam, hogy tudom, fél háromkor..... Apám várt rá, földi időben mérve 58 év után. Ilyenkor mi van? 23 nap??)
Azt is mondják, hogy az evilági rokonok, menyek, sógorok, szorosabb kapcsolatok összevárják egymást és amikor új életet kezdenek, a szereplők ugyanazok lesznek. Az anya esetleg sógor, az apa meg a sógor gyereke, stb. 
És mi van azokkal, akik kómába esnek és évekig csak vegetálnak (ha le nem kapcsolják őket a gépekről). Ez a kis halál. Majd onnan néha vissza tudnak jönni. Szóval az mi?
De, végülis ez mind egy-egy másik történet. Csak azt bizonyítják, hogy igenis van élet a halál után. 58 évet várni .... ott biztos, hogy másképp telik az idő.


----------

